# 8ft. redwood



## forestryworks (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B4PAvQ3-Rs

<object width="560" height="345"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B4PAvQ3-Rs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B4PAvQ3-Rs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="345"></embed></object>


----------



## yooper (Feb 22, 2009)

cool video enjoyed


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 22, 2009)

That looked like a residual tree. Pissin' out sap is fairly common, the real wet ones are the big stovepipes, they can hold a lot of rain water. I helped fall one that taped out at 19 feet dia, when old Ray pulled out a chunk of undercut, he opened a 6 inch hole in the hollow. The crap that poured out of there was like old crankcase oil, followed by clear water. There were bones, bird beaks, rusty sand and fossilized acorns in the trunk.


----------



## 046 (Feb 22, 2009)

really enjoyed the video.... when water came gushing out... couldn't help thinking the tree was crying....


----------



## Zackman1801 (Feb 22, 2009)

how do you get something like that outa the woods? and on another note, for the size of that tree its amazing it was solid almost the whole way through.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 22, 2009)

:jawdrop:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2009)

Love it! A big redwood and Chalie Daniels. The faller made it look easy.

The big oaks down here collect a lot of water too. It pours out of the cut a bright wine red color I guess because of the tanin.


----------



## spankrz (Feb 22, 2009)

:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 22, 2009)

what model stihl was he running? i thought it might be an 880,but i am not sure. as for the tree
:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 22, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> what model stihl was he running? i thought it might be an 880,but i am not sure. as for the tree
> :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:



880 for sure


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 22, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> 880 for sure



thanks. thats what i thought.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dkmlever (Feb 23, 2009)

Wonderful video, the wedge has more wood in it than some of the trees I cut down!


----------



## Maldeney (Feb 23, 2009)

GRRRRRR!!!!!! That was awesome!

I felt sorry for the first guy driving wedges... He looked like was gonna fall over!!  I think I will watch it fall again.... and again.... and again!


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 23, 2009)

i wonder why he chose the conventional face over the humboldt?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonderd the same thing. I know i would have used one but i dont know chit about redwood!


----------



## bonez10 (Feb 24, 2009)

sweet video 
ive seen some trees like that
but never seen them have water coming out like that
:chainsawguy:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 25, 2009)

Wedging an 8 footer, not fun


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 28, 2009)

SILogger, I noticed you asked what kind of air filter he's running on his saw. It's a Max-Flow just the cover is black.


----------



## nblevin (Mar 26, 2009)

*8ft'r*

Hey guys. I'm Nate. I filmed and put together this video. It was in the summer of '08 near McKinleyville, CA. We didn't use a Humboldt because the logging road was not too far off so we wanted to keep it in tight. Oh, and it was for sure a shallow stovepipe! It was solid to 60-70ft though. Thanks for all the comments hope you liked it. Of course I will be adding logging videos on YouTube periodically. Thanks!


----------



## chainsawboy1996 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey nb do you know a logger by the name of kieth hes a big indian guy to be specific yuroc. he was just recently injured well 9 months ago i think hes cuttin again.let me know if you do or dont.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 26, 2009)

Yuroks are local here, Klamath River tribe, down river Indians. They are tough, very tough folks.
CSB1996, you know Joe Pitt?

Nate, whereabouts in Mickville, Fieldbrook?


----------



## nblevin (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in Westhaven right now but I grew up in Fieldbrook and McK.


----------



## nblevin (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think I know this Keith


----------



## nblevin (Mar 27, 2009)

RandyMac, it was inland of McKinleyville about 10 miles as the crummy drives. Up the Little River then north toward Big Lagoon...


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 27, 2009)

nblevin said:


> Hey guys. I'm Nate. I filmed and put together this video. It was in the summer of '08 near McKinleyville, CA. We didn't use a Humboldt because the logging road was not too far off so we wanted to keep it in tight. Oh, and it was for sure a shallow stovepipe! It was solid to 60-70ft though. Thanks for all the comments hope you liked it. Of course I will be adding logging videos on YouTube periodically. Thanks!


Be sure to let us know when you post more. That was great.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 28, 2009)

Good old Big Lagoon, there was one hell of a mill there at one time and some of the best timber anywhere, all gone now. I had a job with LP about an hours drive up the "A" line, I didn't like how they did things, went back to the family business. :bang: not all bad, we had beer with lunch.

Is that giant snag still on that ridge above Trinidad, used to be able to see that thing for miles.


----------



## nblevin (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya Randy, I think the snag is still there I guess I haven't paid much attention. I have done quite a bit of logging up on the A line- the CR1000(Crannell) now. I work for Simpson (Green Diamond) and as you probably know they own all the northern LP land. Lots of good timberland. You know of RimRocks in Fieldbrook? There was a boy scout camp there back in the day...?


----------



## nblevin (Mar 31, 2009)

I lied. It just got topped down. Went and cut some kinlin out of it...


----------



## huskykid141 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great job :greenchainsaw:


----------

